# Renaming "The Cafe"



## ScottW (Jul 24, 2007)

Any thoughts on renaming "The Cafe" forum to, "Bob's Cafe" or something else more creative, as a lasting memory to Bobw?


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 24, 2007)

All I can think of is "Bob's Place" I think i've heard of stuff like that before, Bob's Cafe is nice BTW.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 24, 2007)

I like Bob's place. A sticky at the top about Bob of the renamed forum could also be cool.


----------



## bbloke (Jul 24, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing: it would be nice to rename The Cafe in memory of Bob.  

I was trying to come up with a few possible names...  Bob's Cafe, Bob's Lounge, Bob's Bar...  That sort of thing.  I quite like the simplicity of "Bob's place," though.


----------



## hawki18 (Jul 24, 2007)

Sound like a good idea with his avatar next to the cafe


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 24, 2007)

I vote for Bobs Place


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 24, 2007)

Bob's Place sounds good to me.  Also, Bob's Corner.


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 24, 2007)

g/re/p said:


> I vote for Bobs Place



BobW's Place


----------



## ScottW (Jul 24, 2007)

Bob's Retreat ?


----------



## Qion (Jul 24, 2007)

&#8226; Café Bobw

&#8226; Bob's Café

&#8226; Bob's Place

&#8226; Bob's Retreat 

(Four names so far, in order of how much I like them from most liked to least liked.)


----------



## fryke (Jul 25, 2007)

Bob's Retreat is not _really_ a suggestion, is it? "Bob's Place" sounds good, but "Bob's Café" has a better link to the Café...


----------



## riccbhard (Jul 25, 2007)

I vote for Bob's Place


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 25, 2007)

yah, the simplicity of Bob's Place is god and the two words fit together.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 25, 2007)

I also like "Bobs Place" - sounds good.


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 25, 2007)

woops, i ment good, not "god"
I say we make a pole.


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Jul 25, 2007)

Icemanjc... god and pole = good and poll
2 for 2 though  nice work!

The Café - Bob's Place

I am with Fryke on this one... try to incorporate it into the name, i.e. use a smaller/different/italicized font.

I'd like to see his name and avatar around the forums again, as he was usually posting daily.


----------



## Qion (Jul 25, 2007)

CaribbeanOS-X said:


> The Café - Bob's Place
> 
> I am with Fryke on this one... try to incorporate it into the name, i.e. use a smaller/different/italicized font.



I'm with that.


----------



## Tommo (Jul 25, 2007)

How about 

The Saloon - Bob's Place 

kinda goes with the hat.


----------



## bbloke (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey, I quite like that, actually.  "The Saloon."  Still a cafe/bar theme, but an instant reminder of the hat, and hence Bob.

Having Bob's avatar be visible too would be nice.


----------



## ScottW (Jul 25, 2007)

Bob's Saloon  ??


----------



## Tommo (Jul 25, 2007)

Sounds good Scott.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 25, 2007)

Bobw's Place
or 
Bobw's Cafe


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 25, 2007)

Perhaps give it a few days to collect our thoughts?


----------



## Qion (Jul 25, 2007)

Haha, yes. I think that would be for the best, along with a poll.


----------



## chevy (Jul 25, 2007)

This may be the right Bob's Genius Bar ? (forget my other thread in this case)


----------



## ora (Jul 25, 2007)

Bob's Place for me, great idea.


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 25, 2007)

*The Saloon* with Bob's avatar.


----------



## ScottW (Jul 25, 2007)

Cheryl, I like your idea. I am still open for ideas or suggestions before making the change official. I have added his avatar though and we can work on wording as well.


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Jul 26, 2007)

That's perfect Scott... nice touch.


----------



## chevy (Jul 26, 2007)

That's well done.


----------



## ora (Jul 26, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> *The Saloon* with Bob's avatar.



Perfect! That way we won't stop seeing that great little cowboy face.


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 26, 2007)

How about Bob's Ranch in memory of his favicon?


----------



## fryke (Jul 26, 2007)

Too far from the drinkin'. Saloon or Place is better that way.


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 26, 2007)

We need a poll with the top 4 choices...


----------



## FlashMac (Jul 26, 2007)

I like Bob's Lounge.


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 26, 2007)

nice touch with "HOWDY!", scott.


----------



## fryke (Jul 26, 2007)

(The avatar's not visible in the beta version.)


----------



## ScottW (Jul 26, 2007)

Yea, Ill update the beta when we finalize things.


----------



## bobwasagoodguy (Jul 26, 2007)

I really dont mean to be offencive to Bob or anyone here but this doesnt really sound like a good idea to me.

Im sure Bob was a great asset to these forums, but in all honesty I have no idea who he was, and I have probly been around these forums for well over a year now.

Naming a forum after him seems strange to me (being someone who has no clue who he is)

To me it makes about as much sense as this: 
Imagen if at apple, Geoff from Marketing Died. Him and Steve were real close and Steve knew Geoff loved to send emails and would swear by mail app.

So why not change mail to 'Geoff's Application' in OSX and change the icon to this picture of a fish he has on this poster in his office (Geoff loved to fish when he wasnt at work)?

No one would have any idea who geoff is and what the application is. Expecially people new to OSX.

These names make me think of a place where Bob writes a weekly colum or something.

I dont know, maybe im being over the top. But it just seems rediculous changing a name to somethng confusing.

How it is at the moment with just "Howdy! Pull up a stool, discuss whatever is on your mind.
Dedicated to Bob Wood." Is a nice touch I think


----------



## Qion (Jul 26, 2007)

- removed for the sake of misinterpretation -


----------



## jimi269 (Jul 26, 2007)

i vote for Bobs place


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 26, 2007)

bobwasagoodguy said:


> ........Imagen if at apple, Geoff from Marketing Died. Him and Steve were real close and Steve knew Geoff loved to send emails and would swear by mail app.
> 
> So why not change mail to 'Geoff's Application' in OSX and change the icon to this picture of a fish he has on this poster in his office (Geoff loved to fish when he wasnt at work)?
> 
> No one would have any idea who geoff is and what the application is. Expecially people new to OSX.....


I think you're missing the point. You're comparing apples with pears. This a community. Communities are made up of people. People matter. Software apps maybe useful, but they matter much less. The renaming the Cafe is a mark of respect for someone from our community who we now miss. I doubt whether newbies will get confused.


----------



## fryke (Jul 26, 2007)

There are _many_ insider jokes and the likes when you're new to a forum. I guess figuring out what "Bob's Place" is about is rather easy. Compared to all those newbie-threads that end up in the HOWTO & FAQ forum because they name their threads "How to 'solve my problem'?"... 

A sticky thread will explain what the forum is and what it is for. So will the forum description.


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 26, 2007)

bobwasagoodguy said:


> I really dont mean to be offencive to Bob or anyone here but this doesnt really sound like a good idea to me.
> 
> Im sure Bob was a great asset to these forums, but in all honesty I have no idea who he was, and I have probly been around these forums for well over a year now.
> 
> ...



Many of us have worked with Bob, spoke with him, questioned him, and laughed with him on sites that came before Macosx.com. While I agree that newbies will not know Bob, I think many will see the dedication and realize that he must have been one hell of a guy and the people on this site are compassionate.  

For those of you who don't know about Bob, check here


----------



## bobwasagoodguy (Jul 26, 2007)

You've won me over.

I like Bob's place


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 26, 2007)

Another reason I think renaming the the Cafe is good because, it shows the people who come here that we actually care about the members. it brings the people at the forum more together and more of a closer community and it will make people who come here want to stay, it makes people feel at home almost, I've gone to so many forums and they make you feal like your just some guest that they answer your question and there done with you.


----------



## bobw jr (Jul 27, 2007)

Attn: bobwasagoodguy

This is Bob's son. 

As I've told Scott through previous emails, I've never been to this site until my dad had passed. When I told Scott about my dad passing, he immediately asked me if he could post something about him on this website. Since then I've checked back everytime I was near my computer because of all the nice things people on this forum were saying about him. My family, friends and I have been on the website repeatedly since Tuesday when this message board opened and it has been the topic of conversation many times so far.

I figured once we (my family & all of our friends) got through the funeral and started moving on I would post something thanking everyone for all of the nice things that were said about him, but I once I read your initial post I couldn't wait. So here is my 2 cents.

First cent, you're an idiot! 

Second cent, if you were really a decent person and weren't trying to be offensive you wouldn't have created a new login name as "bobwasagoodguy" to disguise your true identity. You would have stated your true feelings and put your name behind them because you believed in the words you were saying (That I learned from my dad).

On a lighter note, I like alot of the names people have already listed. 

What about "Bob's iPad"?

P.S. - Jim I will see you on Monday. He thought the same of you and your brother!

Bobw jr


----------



## fryke (Jul 27, 2007)

Bobw Jr.: Nice of you to stop by and leave some words. I'm sure most of us here appreciate it. About the idiot(s): Just ignore them. It's a sad truth that some people simply don't get some things. "The internet" is often seen separated from the real world, and in some way, it is. We "know" people from their avatars and the things they post, yet it's still entirely different from knowing people in real life. When real life meets the 'net, as in this sad case, not everyone is suddenly aware that a little tact would make more sense. So: Ignore the idiots. Nothing else makes sense, I believe.


----------



## chevy (Jul 27, 2007)

I like to have Bob's Saloon or another similar thread or forum. We have Hervé's Bar and Grill.... now we also have Bob's place. That's sad and that's good. It's our history.

I just hope we'll not have Chevy's too early !


----------



## ScottW (Jul 27, 2007)

Poll added. Choose the ones you like... we will go with the winner. In the event of a tie, we will have a second poll to pick which one. If another tie, I will choose the winner.


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 27, 2007)

So how long is this pole going be?


----------



## Qion (Jul 27, 2007)

icemanjc said:


> So how long is this pole going be?



Oh, a couple feet I suppose!  

(poll)


----------



## fryke (Jul 28, 2007)

There'll be tabledance in Bob's Place?


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 28, 2007)

Qion said:


> Oh, a couple feet I suppose!
> 
> (poll)



my brain was somewere else a t the moment.....


----------



## hennessymac (Jul 29, 2007)

bob was a gent    helped me many times   rip


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 29, 2007)

This is soo sad, Specailly because he PM'ed me and helped me a good few times. I didn't no him personally, but at least he died doing what he loved and also did it with Style! 

Sorry for everyone effected.

Jamie Saunders


----------



## jimi269 (Jul 29, 2007)

i like Bob's Place , jim


----------



## fryke (Jul 29, 2007)

then vote for it!


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 30, 2007)

R.I.P Bob. What a great guy. He gave me great help and knowledge.
I voted Bob's Cafe


----------



## ScottW (Jul 31, 2007)

I will be putting together a Memorial Page for Bob, with the help of his son, once things settle down for him.


----------



## aprilfulzz (Jul 31, 2007)

I vote for Bob's Place


----------



## Qion (Jul 31, 2007)

...but _The Saloon_ is just so catchy. It's nice to see his avatar, anyway.


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 1, 2007)

IMHO, the brown box around "Bobs Place" in the forum view, looks horrible. I think going a bit over the top. Otherwise, it was a good idea to move the forum up, having the other 3 forums below.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 1, 2007)

Ferdinand said:


> IMHO, the brown box around "Bobs Place" in the forum view, looks horrible. I think going a bit over the top. Otherwise, it was a good idea to move the forum up, having the other 3 forums below.



Well, it fits with the feel of the avatar.  I wonder if maybe the brown border can be taken out while leaving the beige background.

Unless, this is what you were referring to.


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 5, 2007)

nixgeek said:


> I wonder if maybe the brown border can be taken out while leaving the beige background.



Exactly my thoughts. Also, when you click "Community", to see only those 4 forums in that category, the avatar is missing for Bobs Place.


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Aug 5, 2007)

ScottW-- here are two gifs.  Color codes are in the file name... your board bg is just off white from a snap shot but the code says #FFFFFF as far as i can tell but i gave both just in case.

Give it a try, take out all the beige and strokes... I think that will look cleaner and keep the look and feel of the site.. the beige does not compliment your colour scheme and then the bobw avatar with white bg is more site friendly.

Warmly,

CaribbeanOS-X


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Aug 5, 2007)

Here is a little reconstruction... 

Maybe this will work better... i tired to find the original but no luck.


----------



## jimi269 (Aug 12, 2007)

My Bob would have liked them all 
but for me as his best friend and i being  aka  _email removed_
my best friend i'd like too see Bobw's Place Thank You jimbo

/Volumes/Storage/UpLoad PIx 2 net/Bob_Jim Alfes01.jng


----------



## reed (Aug 29, 2007)

bob's place (in the sun?). Hands down.


----------



## fryke (Aug 29, 2007)

It's already been renamed for a while now.


----------

